# Whizzer Tube Tank For Bi-passing The Real Tank and Fuel Line



## Goldenrod (Feb 4, 2022)

Whizzer Plastic Tube Tank For Bi-passing The Real Tank and Fuel Line
                                                                                           By Ray Spangler
 Say that you want to test an engine or exercise your stored Whizzers but who wants to clean out each tank and fuel line afterwards? This tool is also useful for running engines on a stand. The body is a clear tube that can be purchased at most hardware stores. This one is brown from age and use.












.  Inside the tubes are two machined pieces to accept the valve and the alan plug. The (top) plug must have a vent hole (not pictured). The brass (L) elbow on the top of the carb. must be taken off to connect the tank directly into the Carburetor. I did not take out the elbow for the picture.  It is loaded with a funnel and has a very masculan pose.  Of course, this is an Al Blum invention. He made one for me as a gift. Thankfully, the ghosts of his genius will eternally haunt Whizzerland.

This is reprinted from my article in the Hells Whizzers of Illinois Newsletter.  You can be a degenerate from any other state and still get a subscription.


----------

